# Nate Diaz posts pictures of brawl to website, Fans tear him a new one!



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.nathandiaz.com/2010/04/graciefighter-click.html










So Nate Diaz just posted that to his website and in come the comments:


> Anonymous, April 17, 2010 10:30 PM
> What you and your brother did was fucked up. You should get the **** out of the UFC for acting like douchebags.





> Anonymous, April 17, 2010 10:31 PM
> fail...this aint stockton. sticks and stones, little boys.





> crowenate, April 17, 2010 10:32 PM
> How many of you punks does it take to wipe jake shields ass?





> Anonymous, April 17, 2010 10:36 PM
> You guys are a disgrace to Gracie.





> crowenate, April 17, 2010 10:37 PM
> Id say nate and nick will post this pic above there bunk bed and jerk off all night tommorow night to it





> Anonymous, April 17, 2010 10:39 PM
> Mayhem ate your "Shot" and shoved you halfway across the ring you scrawny untalented ****. You'll never make it anywhere in the MMA business. You're a joke.





> Anonymous, April 17, 2010 10:39 PM
> This is what the Gracie Camp stands for? A GANG beating up on one guy? You guys are a disgrace to the sport. What Mayhem did was wrong, but your behavior is inexcusable


.



> Anonymous, April 17, 2010 10:42 PM
> Disgracie





> Anonymous, April 17, 2010 10:42 PM
> four on one and he didn't have a mark? Damn, son.



Nate Diaz may be pleased at he and his brother's handy work, but the fans sure as hell aren't. There's a whole bunch more on that page, too.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Good, the Diaz brothers don't live in reality and their stupid actions deserve criticism. 

DW has said the only reason that Nick isn't in the UFC is because he is an idiot. Glad that DW doesn't put up with him.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

a


420atalon said:


> Good, the Diaz brothers don't live in reality and their stupid actions deserve criticism.
> 
> DW has said the only reason that Nick isn't in the UFC is because he is an idiot. Glad that DW doesn't put up with him.



Yeah i agree, and i wonder how Dana feels about his brother being in UFC while doing this shit...

But in all seriousness, the Diaz brothers are SO Fing childish they prob love the criticism and are laughing about it now...

I hope this seriously causes some action, like they cant fight for a year or more...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Problem is you can get out of the hood, but the hood stays in you. Same shit with Ron Artest, Jermaine Oneal, etc in the Pacers brawl...lolz along with all the other sports. It happens, but in MMA it's usually the Stockton boyz...lolz.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

Nate diaz is like his bro. they cant beat top tier fighters. they can only bet lower lvl fighters. they both r garbage


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

MHughesbestever said:


> Nate diaz is like his bro. they cant beat top tier fighters. they can only bet lower lvl fighters. they both r garbage


They seriously are WAY to weak to be any kinda of title contender anywhere NEAR UFC... They couldn't last a round with any champ UFC has to offer...

They TOTALLY lost a fan here after that bullshit they pulled!


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

i thought their douche like behaviour was funny but when you jump someone thats pathetic.....never seen something so pathetic since chute boxe incident

I dont know if the idiot didnt take his ritalin or the paranoia is kicking in from excessive weed usage but that was retarded...the pictures online just go to show the bro's have just gone full retard


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

hahaha, I went to the website and read the comments (and left one) Does anyone like these guys? I would close it down if I was them, I have never seen someone get hated on so bad. They definatly have thick skin if that shit doesnt get to them.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah they both suck, I hope Dana drops Nate like a bad habit.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> They seriously are WAY to weak to be any kinda of title contender anywhere NEAR UFC... They couldn't last a round with any champ UFC has to offer...
> 
> They TOTALLY lost a fan here after that bullshit they pulled!


Yeah they lost a fan in me too, i was a fan of the brothers but i was a bigger fan of Mayhem... what they did is just a disgrace and retarded... funny thing is Mayhem was holding his own vs 3 champions and a scrawny little punk, shows you how "talented" the CGJJA fighters actually are.

Those little bastards are lucky King Mo didnt get in the ring with Mayhem, they are really good friends.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I am truly pleased to see them get this reaction from fans but I doubt it will faze them. They aren't capable of getting the point. I wonder how long it takes for someone to realize there are charges to press. There were only two people in the cage who could legally touch each other.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

You can bet your next weeks paycheck that the UFC Brass will have a sit-down with Nate. Not that it will make a difference. The Diaz brothers live in a fantasy world.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

The Diaz brothers don't have an IQ between them that will allow them to realise what absolute morons they are. They're just miserable, mumbling thugs and I look forward to the next time either of them gets beat down in an MMA fight, you know the 1 on 1 type of fair combat?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Personally I think its hilarious. War Diaz.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Hiro said:


> you know the 1 on 1 type of fair combat?


Wait 1 on 1? Whats that? Us Diaz brothers can kick anyONES ass, as long as we jump em...

Sounds like a bunch of wannabe Thuggy Gracies... To stupid to stay out of a fight even on national television... That just told the world that our fighters are completely unstable....

Some people say that Dana is laughing, but he is probably pissed off as well trying to get MMA in New York and around the world and they do that on CBS....

Dana already went on Dr Phil and Opera and all types of talk shows trying to make people realize its a sport or Martial Artists not a bunch of stupid 0 IQ head banging idiots....

In one since he is probably happy and in another really pissed....

Even im super pissed what they made MMA look like and its Dana's Life....


----------



## CTRusheMMA (Jan 8, 2010)

The Diaz brother are retarded as far as im concerned i had alot of respect for them but after this they are a joke.As its been said cant compete with top tier fighter a disgrace to the sport that incident last night has set mma back years.Really hope Strikeforce get to keep the CBS deal after this for the good of the sport.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NATE SHOWS HIS STUPIDITY HERE......IF MILLER WAS WRONG AND THAT MAKES NICK RIGHT, THEN WHAT MAKES IT RIGHT FOR NICK TO WALK IN ON kJ NOONS AFTER HE WON THE FIGHT, THE DIAZ BRO'S STARTED THAT SHIT AS WELL.....



@ Havok....I could see Nate following Nick to Strikeforce.....


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Typical Diaz, typical.


----------



## underover (Nov 19, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> Yeah they lost a fan in me too, i was a fan of the brothers but i was a bigger fan of Mayhem... what they did is just a disgrace and retarded... funny thing is Mayhem was holding his own vs 3 champions and a scrawny little punk, shows you how "talented" the CGJJA fighters actually are.
> 
> Those little bastards are lucky King Mo didnt get in the ring with Mayhem, they are really good friends.


What happened here just show's the childish mentality of the Diaz brothers and there hangers on.These people are professional sportsmen who have not helped the MMA one bit here.I hope there all band for life. No one will miss them.
There hardly exciting fighters, going places.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

underover said:


> What happened here just show's the childish mentality of the Diaz brothers and there hangers on.These people are professional sportsmen who have not helped the MMA one bit here.I hope there all band for life. No one will miss them.
> There hardly exciting fighters, going places.


A life ban would be fine with me but not gonna happen.
They usually get a pass because they have some talent but talent or not what they and thier whole crew did was a BITCH move no matter how you slice it.I was suprised at shields but not others, 4 Fuks sake shields dont need any baby sitters. Talent, sure. Class, not on any level.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i ******* hate the diaz brothers, always have.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, they're fun to watch in the ring, but annoying as hell outside it.

I can't say I'm surprised they did this, but I'm still disappointed.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Kodiac26170 said:


> hahaha, I went to the website and read the comments (and left one) Does anyone like these guys? I would close it down if I was them, I have never seen someone get hated on so bad. They definatly have thick skin if that shit doesnt get to them.


I actually like Nick Diaz and the other guys quite a bit, not so much Shelds, anyway I just think what they did was stupid, Mayhem could have waited until the post fight presser but the way the reacted to it was way over the top.
p.s I think Mauro acted like an idiot in the Shields I.view.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I am kind of over this mugging that happened on national TV. It was just a big cluster ****.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

godson said:


>


That made me laugh :thumb02:


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Strikeforce dosnt know how to run a show, they let wayy to many ppl into the octagon, and if you let miller just walk into the cage, HE WILL DO WHAT he did, thats what miller does, he thinks hes funny. they just shouldnt have let him in.
UFC only lets like 3 of the fighters ppl in the octagon after a fight.


----------

